# mit angeben



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos/as.

Me gustaría por favor consultarles a cerca del verbo "angeben". Hoy en el trabajo me he encontrado la frase:

"bitte zukünftig immer unsere Auftrag-Nr. mit angeben" (Más o menos podría ser algo así como: por favor de aquí en adelante siempre indicar el número de pedido)

La pregunta es, que no entiendo porque se pone el "mit". Este verbo creo que rige "mit" pero supongo que solo se pone el "mit" si luego ponemos algo detrás. Supongo que el mit no hace referencia a "unsere Auftragnummer" porque en ese caso debería ir en dativo y en este caso creo que es acusativo
Doy por sentado que la frase es correcta ya que fue escrita por una compañera alemana.

Esperaba que alguien pudiera ayudarme por favor.

Muchísimas gracias.


davlar


----------



## osa_menor

Hola davlar:

La frase está correcta. Aquí se omite algo. En realidad sería "bitte zukünftig immer unsere Auftrag-Nr. (zusammen) mit (den andern Angaben) angeben", pero no se dice así.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Hola, muy buenas a todos/as:
> 
> Me gustaría por favor consultarles a cerca del verbo "angeben". Hoy en el trabajo me he encontrado la frase:
> 
> "bitte zukünftig immer unsere Auftrag-Nr. mit angeben" (Más o menos podría ser algo así como: por favor de aquí en adelante siempre indicar el número de pedido)


Hola, davlar:

El _mit_ en "bitte zukünftig immer unsere Auftrag-Nr. mit angeben" no es aquí preposicion, sino adverbio que significa '(además de lo indicado) también'.

Duden Online-Wörterbuch:
*mit*
 Wortart: ℹ *Adverb*
 Wort mit gleicher Schreibung: mit (Präposition)
1. neben anderem, neben [einem, mehreren] anderen; auch; ebenfalls​
Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones tanto en español como en alemán kunvla.
Me acabo de quedar de una pieza con tu aclaración no obstante. No sabía que "mit" era también adverbio.
Y sí que tiene sentido aquí, aunque la aclaración de osa_menor también me gustaba.

Muchas gracias por vuestra inestimable ayuda.

davlar


----------



## uress

davlar said:


> Hola muy buenas a tod*os/as*.


_Mit _kommt oft vor, mit vielen Verben; implizite Bedeutung: mit den Anderen (egal, wer oder was die Anderen sein sollen).


----------



## bwprius

davlar said:


> consultarles a cerca del verbo "angeben".



Cómo se escribe acerca o a cerca - unComo


----------

